# GoldStock 2013 - Lakewood, Pa



## momtoMax

Just wondering who other than Jaime and myself are doing. I know Kevin said he and Nancy might come for a day. If you haven't heard of this event and enjoy sleeping in cabins, hanging around people as crazy as you are about your golden, have a dog that loves to swim, and would like to help raise money for GR rescues - than this event may be for you. Here is some information re: the event copied from the website: goldstockcamp.com

For those of you who have never attended, Goldstock is a celebration of our dogs and of rescue. The event was started in 1998 as a get together for members of the [email protected] e-mail list, and in support of Golden Retriever Rescue.
Approximately 65 people and their goldens attended and a few thousand dollars was raised to help rescue. From that beginning, the event has grown to include over 30 rescue groups selling wonderful merchandise; more than 300 people from all over the US, as well as Canada and the UK; and well over 400 very happy dogs. In the 12 years of Goldstock, several hundred thousand dollars has been raised for rescue, and the weekend now includes such events as:

The world famous Doghouse Dancers (aka) the Tortellinis
the infamous 50/50 men
the doggy Olympics, where bribing the judges is not only allowed, but encouraged
the sweetest dog contest
the rescue parade and recognition of seniors
our awesome petucation seminars… with special thanks to Val and Christine
CGC and TDInc testing
For information on requirements, go to www.therapydogs.com.
Make sure you read the section How to Become a Member, and print out and bring forms with you.
silent and live auctions and the “kids only” silent auction
and the Candle Ceremony in memory and in honor of our loved ones, both human and four-legged.
It has been described as the most fun you can have with your dog and other dog lovers. So, what is Goldstock? In order to truly understand, you have to come and experience it for yourself.
*DATES:* Friday, 8/30 to Monday (Labor Day), 9/2. For the first time, there will be an option to arrive on Thursday, for a small additional charge of $40 per person ($25 for children, ages 6-13); Rescue reps may arrive Thursday for set up at no additional charge. For those who wish to avoid Labor Day traffic, you're welcome to stay through breakfast, Tuesday, 9/3. Please indicate on your registration form your arrival and departure dates so we can make sure accommodations (and food, of course) are ready!
*LOCATION:* Goldstock is held at Camp Weequahic, a children's camp located in Lakewood, PA which is about 40 miles northeast of Scranton. Weequahic is in a rural area, located on a lake; you will find sand, dog hair, and foot/paw prints most everywhere, and although the bunks are modern buildings with bathrooms, showers, and hot and cold water, it is still a camp with camp beds and predominantly group living. This is a weekend to celebrate our dogs, visit with old friends, welcome new friends, and most importantly, support rescue. Everyone you see working to make this event a success is a volunteer; please be patient with us and when you can, offer to help. One of the easiest ways to meet new people, is to volunteer anywhere and everywhere. Goldstock brings together a diverse group of people sharing a common interest in our dogs and in rescue; please be respectful of each other and our often differing opinions.
*CHILDREN AT GOLDSTOCK:* Children and dogs---what a natural. Again, however, we ask that you remember that this is a camp, and a very rural area. We ask that children under 14 not be left unsupervised at any time, and no child of any age (that is anyone under 18) be left unsupervised at the waterfront. Adult supervision is mandatory, both for the safety of the kids and the safety of our other guests. If your kids ride bikes, skate boards, or use rollerblades, ask them to please not ride them around on the camp paths. We'll be glad to let you know what areas are safe to ride on, like the tennis courts and the track.
*ARRIVAL AND CHECK-IN:* Upon arrival, check in with our Welcome Committee. They will be set up at the big grey Activity Center, which you will see right near the entrance to the camp. Depending on weather, they will either be on the porch, or right inside the door.

REGISTRATION FEES: These include all meals. PLEASE ADD $40 PER ADULT AND $26 PER CHILD (AGES 6-13) IF YOU PLAN TO ARRIVE ON THURSDAY.

*Children under 6:* free

*Children 6-13:* $75

*Adults:* 13 and over

*Group Accommodations* in Bunks $120 per person for the weekend

*Private Rooms:*
single occupancy - $235 for the weekend
double occupancy - $175 per person for the weekend
Please note: for rescue reps it will be $50 for a private room single occupancy for the weekend, and $35 per rep if it is double occupancy.

Semi-Private (maximum of 4) $140 per person for the weekend

There is also CGC and TDI testing, different workshops, rescue and senior parades, silent auction, olympics, costume contest, and sweetest dog. Last year was our first year and it was truly a great time! Made some very terrific friends and helped raise money for a great cause!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Buddy and Roxy are all packed and ready to go!!


----------



## iforget

I recognized the picture and Leif before I even finished reading the post!! 
I am the crazy golf cart (Fancy Red one) lady who assisted in transporting your stuff from the car to the cabin last year. 
Duane, Molly, Regis and I will be attending Goldstock for our 11th year.
We will be waiting for your arrival and if I dont see you, look for the RV Cyclone at the entrance and we will gladly make a few trips to the cabin to get you settled in.
Looking forward to seeing old friends and making new ones!!

Debbie Clause


----------



## Winniesmom

Just laughing reading this thread. My husband went to camp weequahic as a child now Winne could go too?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah

Winniesmom said:


> Just laughing reading this thread. My husband went to camp weequahic as a child now Winne could go too&#55357;&#56835;
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Winnie needs to go camping!  Every child- Furr and skin- Should go to camp once in their life!!!!! 

Buddy has only ever really swam at Goldstock. The Yorkies don't really like to and he has no one to compete against to get the ball so he is not motivated to get in the water!


----------



## momtoMax

I am so used to facebook I want to like these posts! Debbie, nice log in name, is there a story behind it? I appreciated the ride and the help more than you could know! I look forward to seeing you again - wiser this year - just driving the car there!  Excited to be seeing and staying with you Jaime! Winniesmom, it's a great time for a great cause. You should go!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Buddy can't wait to have his Bromance with Max again- If Max will have him. He says Einstein can have Roxy because she is too much woman for him! He is just jealous that Roxy is a better Retriever than him!

Jen meal times for us should be interesting with 4 Dogs since Buddy won't stay in the cabin alone without pitching a fit! Roxy will happily stay in her Stroller while I get food for myself.


----------



## 4rdogs

*Goldstock starts on Friday not Thursday.. This was a error


REGISTRATION FEES: These include all meals. PLEASE ADD $40 PER ADULT AND $26 PER CHILD (AGES 6-13) IF YOU PLAN TO ARRIVE ON THURSDAY.*


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Everyone has to go at least once in their lifetime! And after that you will want to go every year. It was a lot of fun and so great to meet people that we only know online because of our dogs. Imagine seeing a golden or two or three or four everywhere you look, like heaven to me.

(Hi Karen)


----------



## MikaTallulah

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Everyone has to go at least once in their lifetime! And after that you will want to go every year. It was a lot of fun and so great to meet people that we only know online because of our dogs. Imagine seeing a golden or two or three or four everywhere you look, like heaven to me.
> 
> (Hi Karen)


So TRUE!!!!!!!!

All dog breeds are invited! My 4 pound Gorkie (She is really a yorkie but she has the heart of a Golden.!) will be there. There are a few mixes and other breeds to be in attendants as well. 

All money raised goes to great causes!!


----------



## Lennap

UGH I want to go so badly but can't. Firstly Remy won't go in the water, although maybe the peer pressure would help. Secondly and more important - I don't think it's a good idea until he is 100% healthy.

Phooey!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Lennap said:


> UGH I want to go so badly but can't. Firstly Remy won't go in the water, although maybe the peer pressure would help. Secondly and more important - I don't think it's a good idea until he is 100% healthy.
> 
> Phooey!


Buddy never swam before Goldstock last year and he hasn't since. It was the competition for him. He wanted to get his bally himself even if it meant swimming for it.

You could bring him for the day unless it would totally stress him out. RIP Zoey went every place with Buddy after she was diagnosed with renal failure. She loved going and seeing the world from her stroller.


----------



## momtoMax

Lennap, it's basically a kids summer camp. You can spend the days however you want to - if your dog likes to swim you'll find yourself at the lake a lot. You can also just chill out in the main field under a tree and do a lot of nothing, it's up to you. That means, it's not crazy active and hard on the dog if you don't want it to be. Hope Remy is back to 100% soon!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Lennap said:


> UGH I want to go so badly but can't. Firstly Remy won't go in the water, although maybe the peer pressure would help. Secondly and more important - I don't think it's a good idea until he is 100% healthy.
> 
> Phooey!


You can be as active or as inactive as you want. I know 1 of the days their will be someone doing Canine Reiki for a donation to a Golden charity.


Canine Reiki is similar to massage. Reiki for Dogs: Energy Healing for the Body, Mind and Spirit


----------



## iforget

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Everyone has to go at least once in their lifetime! And after that you will want to go every year. It was a lot of fun and so great to meet people that we only know online because of our dogs. Imagine seeing a golden or two or three or four everywhere you look, like heaven to me.
> 
> (Hi Karen)


I totally agree!! I went for years without my husband and when my camp partner moved too far to attend with me, he started to join in the fun. But he saw others had RV's and then we had to get one.. Yep, we got a camper just for Goldstock but now we camp all season long.

This years theme is Hawaiian so I am looking for grass skirts for the dogs...

Even if you only make it for the day, you wont regret it!!

Make sure you brings towels as the day isn't complete without a swim. i
The only problem you will have at camp is getting your dogs out of the lake.

And don't forget to shop at all the rescue booths.

I save my change all year just for that and make sure I purchase something from every group..

Hope to see everyone there!~!!


----------



## coaraujo

I'm thinking about going to Goldstock for the first time this year with my pup Oliver :wavey:. My breeder will be there with her husband and dogs. My boyfriend and his golden can't make it though, so I'd be going alone. I'm a little nervous since I have no idea how everything works. How does housing work, do I bring a crate? Maybe there's someone I could talk to about this haha, I feel like I have a million questions! It sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Karen519

*Hope*

I hope you all have a wonderful time!


----------



## 4rdogs

Ask away...We have been to everyone.. This is the 16th... My DH is the one who named it Goldstock... You can email me at [email protected]...


----------



## MikaTallulah

coaraujo said:


> I'm thinking about going to Goldstock for the first time this year with my pup Oliver :wavey:. My breeder will be there with her husband and dogs. My boyfriend and his golden can't make it though, so I'd be going alone. I'm a little nervous since I have no idea how everything works. How does housing work, do I bring a crate? Maybe there's someone I could talk to about this haha, I feel like I have a million questions! It sounds like so much fun!


I think we will be roommates. I am already in with Jen/Lief/Eistein/Max. Buddy had quite the Bromance with Max last year. He is looking to sell his little yet older yorkie sister, Roxy who is also coming. Looking forward to meeting you!!

Jaime


----------



## Tuckerpuppylove

Is this for grown or puppy goldens? mine is 17 weeks unaltered will that be a problem? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coaraujo

MikaTallulah said:


> I think we will be roommates. I am already in with Jen/Lief/Eistein/Max. Buddy had quite the Bromance with Max last year. He is looking to sell his little yet older yorkie sister, Roxy who is also coming. Looking forward to meeting you!!
> 
> Jaime


Haha, I can't wait for Goldstock. Thanks for letting me room with you all! I have to start figuring out what I'm going to pack! Any tips?


----------



## iforget

coaraujo said:


> I'm thinking about going to Goldstock for the first time this year with my pup Oliver :wavey:. My breeder will be there with her husband and dogs. My boyfriend and his golden can't make it though, so I'd be going alone. I'm a little nervous since I have no idea how everything works. How does housing work, do I bring a crate? Maybe there's someone I could talk to about this haha, I feel like I have a million questions! It sounds like so much fun!


Did you call Karen and get all your questions answered? Do you know what cabin number you will be staying in?
One year I went by myself and had a blast so dont worry. Everyone there has a golden heart and I look forward to meeting you and Oliver..
Who is your breeder?


----------



## coaraujo

iforget said:


> Did you call Karen and get all your questions answered? Do you know what cabin number you will be staying in?
> One year I went by myself and had a blast so dont worry. Everyone there has a golden heart and I look forward to meeting you and Oliver..
> Who is your breeder?


I did email Karen (with quite a few questions ). Im super excited, cant wait to meet all of you. My breeder is Lynn Paraskeva of Rushmores goldens. Olivers dam and granddam will be at Goldstock - well have a little family reunion


----------



## MikaTallulah

coaraujo said:


> Haha, I can't wait for Goldstock. Thanks for letting me room with you all! I have to start figuring out what I'm going to pack! Any tips?


PMing you.


----------



## momtoMax

Tuckerpuppylove said:


> Is this for grown or puppy goldens? mine is 17 weeks unaltered will that be a problem?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
It is for all goldens. The puppies are one of the best parts of the weekend!


----------



## fta

*Day trip to Goldstock*

I am new to this site. Does anyone know if it is possible to make a day trip to Goldstock and register on site? I would consider to make a drive on Sunday to check it out.


----------



## coaraujo

fta said:


> I am new to this site. Does anyone know if it is possible to make a day trip to Goldstock and register on site? I would consider to make a drive on Sunday to check it out.


I believe its 25$ for a day visit and im sure you can register on site. You might be able to find the info at goldstockcamp.com


----------



## fta

Thanks for the quick reply. I was on that website and did not see any info about on site registration, only online registration with a requirement to specify rooming preference (no option for a day visit only). I just don't want to make a drive from Long Island if I cannot get in on the fun.


----------



## Shoob&Sheeb

Was glad to visit again. Buddies had a blast in the water. Even Sheeb was happy with the water therapy. Was glad a camper help my Sheeb back to car after swimming. Getting old sucks. Maybe next year will do a weekend stay. For FTA it is fun just visiting, my second year doing just that.


----------



## Boondox

coaraujo said:


> I did email Karen (with quite a few questions ). Im super excited, cant wait to meet all of you. My breeder is Lynn Paraskeva of Rushmores goldens. Olivers dam and granddam will be at Goldstock - well have a little family reunion


Barley is also one of Lynn's pups. He's our second from her, and like the first (Tuppence the Wonderbitch) his social skills are absolutely delightful, and his very vocal way of telling you about his life bring smiles to all who meet him.

Photo below was taken at Badlands NP during this summer's ride from Vermont to Oregon. Barley mentioned that playing on the shore of the Pacific Ocean was on his bucket list, so off we went! He now has 41,000 miles of sidecar adventure under his collar and is a perfect ambassador for the breed. I can't say enough positive things about Rushmore Goldens!


----------



## coaraujo

What a hadsome (and lucky!!!) boy! It sounds like he has quite the life full of adventures! Oliver is very vocal aobut his feelings as well. When he's happy he makes an assortment of crazy sounds, its adorable. All of Lynn's pups and dogs have such wonderful temperaments. It was great getting to hang out with them all weekend. I love how invested she is with the puppies she sends home. 

:wave: Courtney



Boondox said:


> Barley is also one of Lynn's pups. He's our second from her, and like the first (Tuppence the Wonderbitch) his social skills are absolutely delightful, and his very vocal way of telling you about his life bring smiles to all who meet him.
> 
> Photo below was taken at Badlands NP during this summer's ride from Vermont to Oregon. Barley mentioned that playing on the shore of the Pacific Ocean was on his bucket list, so off we went! He now has 41,000 thousand miles of sidecar adventure under his collar and is a perfect ambassador for the breed. I can't say enough positive things about Rushmore Goldens!


----------



## MikaTallulah

Is Oliver happy to be back home with Bernie? I hope he is eating now! It was nice meeting you both.


----------



## Sam Hill

Boondox said:


> Barley is also one of Lynn's pups. He's our second from her, and like the first (Tuppence the Wonderbitch) his social skills are absolutely delightful, and his very vocal way of telling you about his life bring smiles to all who meet him.
> 
> Photo below was taken at Badlands NP during this summer's ride from Vermont to Oregon. Barley mentioned that playing on the shore of the Pacific Ocean was on his bucket list, so off we went! He now has 41,000 miles of sidecar adventure under his collar and is a perfect ambassador for the breed. I can't say enough positive things about Rushmore Goldens!



That is great I have to say. I finally finished building my Yamaha 450 as super moto this summer. I had plans to ride the wheels off of it. But every time Ii thought I was going to suit up to take the bike I grabbed the car keys because I couldn't bring Jaxx with me. I've even come to terms that I am going to sell it. I put maybe 200 miles on a bike I spent a few thousand to put together and not use. Now I just need to sell my 450 and come up with south 15-20k for a GS and a side car. I was scheming on a trailer but the side car looks too be a much better solution. And I like the added mass gives the bike a bigger presence on the road and can be seen better.


----------

